# Honda GX160



## captnomad (Jun 24, 2009)

Have a Honda GX160 on my pressure washer wont start.
Don't think i'm getting spark not sure


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Got to check to see if you have spark first. Remove the spark plug from the head. Put the coil wire back on the end it. Ground the side of the plug to the engine block and pull the starter cord like you were trying to start it. 

Do you see a nice blue / blue-white spark?

BG


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

replace plug, and check resistor cap should give 5 k ohms ( 5000 ohms ) if more repllace resister cap - pull the yellow wire that comes out of the c/case and goes to stop switch - try it if it sparks @ the plug you may have a stuck or faulty oil level switch or your oil level is too low - drain it and refill with correct type and qty of oil - re-try - pull wire from stop switch that goes to igntion coil retry 
if that does not work you may have a faulty coil 

by the way the spark should jump a 6 mm gap minimum this gap tests reserve voltage
make sure m/jet is not blocked and fuel tap and trap are clear 

check for a tight valve should be about 0.004" inlet and 0.005" ex 

give a try let me know 

mstpops


----------

